# Gramado



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado is a small tourist town in Rio Grande do Sul state, Southern Brazil. 









laurabotto


Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr


IMG_7852 por fabianomacedo, no Flickr








Paulo Yuji Takarada


Rua Coberta by GiulianoBR, on Flickr









Paulo Yuji Takarada








renehass


Gramado por hugopereira1, no Flickr



























Luide








Luide









yarsurus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ionildo Sanches








Ionildo Sanches








Ionildo Sanches


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Luide








yarsurus









yarsurus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ionildo Sanches


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado - RS por jornalista Ivan Luiz, no Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Bavaria, Brazil........is this where the VW/Bug auto plant in Brazil is located?..:nuts::banana::nuts::banana::nuts:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks so much for your comment. VW auto plant is located in Parana State and São Paulo state.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful place


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

gabriel mc14


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

No coração da cidade. por musicaesilencio, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada









Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ionildo Sanches


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Romão


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Gramado é bonita demais.
Quero muito conhece-la um dia.
Sua arquitetura é normanda, mas me pergunto se na Alemanha há cidades tão lindas...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^  Em Inglês por favor, mas obrigado.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very good looking town! Does it snow there? With all the Alpine like structures it feels snowy xD


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

joshsam said:


> Very good looking town! Does it snow there? With all the Alpine like structures it feels snowy xD


yes 



Untitled by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catedral de Pedra by W Gaspar, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

20131106_181958 por rodrigo.ch, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ionildo Sanches


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado por diego.pacheco, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada



























Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates of Gramado


----------



## Joker87 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. I was not expecting that. Medieval-like architecture in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

POR QUE SERA QUE TA FALTANDO PÃO????


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ariano said:


> POR QUE SERA QUE TA FALTANDO PÃO????


:crazy:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ionildo Sanches


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada








Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

renehass









renehass


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

thecityfixbrasil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

gramado blog


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sem título por Juarez de Andrade Júnior, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sem título por Juarez de Andrade Júnior, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

zerohora


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

natal luz desfile by Grupo de Viagem, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

desfile2 by Grupo de Viagem, on Flickr


alegoria by Grupo de Viagem, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Untitled by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

I like the weather and environment of gramado..


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BenjaminEli said:


> I like the weather and environment of gramado..


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cascata do Caracol HDR - Caracol Falls by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------

